

Ask HN: Tool to sort/filter bookmarks? - Sujan

In the last 3 years as an employee I collected loads of bookmarks in Firefox that I know could really use. Problem is, I wasn't really strict with my sorting and filering them at times. This means, there are lots of different structures and even more folders called "stuff". Not the best starting point if I want to catch up on some topic.<p>Are there any good tools out there to sort or filter an exisiting base of bookmarks?
======
Sujan
1 person upvoted this, so maybe this will be seen:

I found a nice extension to Firefox called Bookstack [1]. It basically enables
you to go through your bookmark folders as if they were stacks and remove
every item from them by looking at them while sorting them into new folders.

Not perfect, but a first step. Now I will have to find an addon that makes
adding sites to some folders easier...

[1] <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/bookstack/>

